# Camping with the wife and Grandkids.



## cat-face timber (May 2, 2014)

Took the day off work so we could go on our first camping trip of the year.
I will be posting pics as I can.


----------



## cat-face timber (May 3, 2014)

here are some pics.


----------



## Dave Hadden (May 8, 2014)

That little fellow was me, about 65 years ago.

We camped a lot, Ma, Pa, my two sisters and I, mostly 'cause it was inexpensive and we all loved it.

Thanks for awaking some fond old memories.


Take care.


----------



## lfnh (May 12, 2014)

lol, yup 65 sounds about right. DeSoto that broke fan belts, blew steam and cooked reynolds wrapped potatoes. White gas Coleman lantern, surplus canvas tent, and citronella.

and those canvas water bags that hung out windows for a cold drink. There werwe no interstate highways back to Arkansas, just two lane concrete thumpers and dash fans. Counting license plates from other states passed the time.
Thanks for the memory jog.


----------



## cat-face timber (May 12, 2014)

My Dad once told me that his Mom would always have bar soap to plug the holes in the Gas Tank, I guess that worked?
Here in Northern AZ, most roads were not paved, unless you went over to RT 66.


----------



## alleyyooper (May 13, 2014)

Only Fels napa soap worked for that unless you had some good old home made stuff. we camped a littlbut the lake to fish in were with in 2 miles of the house so we didn't camp as a family much. Mom had a 53 Ford station wagon her and dad slept in, My brother and I had a hunk of canvas we sometime put over a rope strung between trees. Mostly we did cow boy style laid the blankets down and rolled up in them.

It was in the 1970's after dad retired we had a camper in h etruck and would go to Canada twice a year for a totaL of 4 weeks. and to the UP for a long week end of snowmobieing.

 Al


----------



## Ron660 (Oct 31, 2014)

Some of my best memories are camping squirrel season with my Dad, Uncle, and cousins. My Mom, School Teacher, would usually let me off a half-day so we could get to our camp site and setup. One of my Uncles was the cook, never hunted, and my other Uncle was the comedian. That was some great times. Back then, mid to late 70's, nobody really took pictures....wish I had some.


----------

